# How to use xwayland



## jbo (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm in the process of trying wayland (using x11-wm/hikari) for the first time.

At least one application I am using (specifically devel/jetbrains-clion) appears not to work under wayland while it works fine under X.
I've read about xwayland and that seems to be exactly what I need in this situation. However, I couldn't really figure out how to use this?

Could somebody elaborate or point me to the relevant docs as to how to run an application under X and using xwayland to "embedd" it into wayland?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm not a specialist in this stuff so I share what I know.  I use sway-wayland on my desktop.
From a terminal i start sway via:

```
export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/home/x/TMP 
export XKB_DEFAULT_LAYOUT="be" 
export MOZ_ENABLE_WAYLAND=1 
sway
```
That is all the config i use or need. I don't use hikari because I use only tabbed-windows.
It can be that you find here and there an application which does not work.
I use the xed editor and that one works fine.
The conky application does not work for instance.
sway starts Xwayland via

```
Xwayland :0 -rootless -terminate -core -listenfd 35 -listenfd 37 -wm 79
```
I have no clue this all works.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 10, 2021)

You can give sfwbar a try which works fine,








						GitHub - LBCrion/sfwbar: Sway Floating Window Bar
					

Sway Floating Window Bar. Contribute to LBCrion/sfwbar development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## pebkac (Aug 11, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> I'm in the process of trying wayland (using x11-wm/hikari) for the first time.
> 
> At least one application I am using (specifically devel/jetbrains-clion) appears not to work under wayland while it works fine under X.
> I've read about xwayland and that seems to be exactly what I need in this situation. However, I couldn't really figure out how to use this?
> ...


I have no experience specifically with jetbrains but there are some application that theoretically can use wayland but then fail miserably. In that case, it might be possible to force the application to use xwayland.

Lazarus for example needs to be forced to use xwayland as well and since it is a QT application, this can be done by setting an environment variable:

`QT_QPA_PLATFORM=xcb lazarus`

Maybe there is a similar way available for jetbrains...


----------

